
Trump says Huawei could be part of trade deal - ulfw
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48392021
======
panpanna
The question is which is more expensive for the Chinese:

Build all components locally and not be able to sell to US market. Or buy some
components from US and still not be able to sell to US while being forced to
agree to some US demands.

Remember, the first one also give you the option to ignore patents and
licensing fees because "hey your honor we asked but they didn't want our
money".

~~~
innagadadavida
Best case for China: problem disappears in 2020, worst case: 2024. This will
be a rounding error and their actions show this.

~~~
YUMad
Because they have successfully subverted the Democrat politicians and were
able to bribe them to look the other way while they wage a multipronged
economy war on US?

Maybe. But people got a taste of a different world now, and learned that
better is possible. Won't be easy to push them back into 'Can't do anything
about China stealing your country piece by piece' pen now.

~~~
panpanna
I don't think what happens now is only positive for US.

In the short term Huawei will loose tons of money but this could be the push
China needed to commit to become world leader in chip design.

